# Official Spurs Thread



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Just a thread to monitor/discuss the other team I'm sure we're all paying close attention to, our nemesises down south and Southwest Divison rivals, the San Antonio Spurs. I'll post wins/losses and whatever else important stuff that happens in this thread.

*11-3-06* 
NEWS: Spurs sign 15th man in rookie James White, 24, after being waived by Indiana, for league minimum.

GAME: Cleveland Cavaliers at San Antonio Spurs
88-81

- Spurs drop home opener
- Big night for Tim Duncan, scored 11 consecutive points in the 4th for SA; 25, 12, and 5
- Parker again shoots well, 50% for 21 points; had 5 assists
- LeBron was absolutely ridiculous, made several insane shots, and had a beastly dunk on Timmy, throwing him to the ground ; 35, 10, and 4

<img src=http://www.nba.com/media/cavaliers/clesas_061103_005.jpg>

Spurs worsen to 1-1, fall to 2nd in the Southwest


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*11-5-06*

San Antonio Spurs at Toronto Raptors
103-94

- Parker and Duncan impress in victory over Bosh's Raptors
- Duncan - 26, 6, and 4 (10-15 FG, 6-7 FT)
- Parker - 19, 4, and 2 (8-17 FG, 3-4 FT)
- Bosh with a monster double double; 19 points and 17 rebounds (2nd straight game with 15+ rebounds)










Spurs improve to 2-1, stay 2nd in the Southwest (Should NOK lose to HOU, SA will be tied for 1st)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ehh I dont think that the standings should matter right now, because I think by the end of the month we will be back up probably first or second in the division.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You guys want to relabel this "Division Watch", or just focus on the black and silver?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Just focus on Black and Silver

and have another thread for White and Red and so on..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think Avery would say we need to focus on us.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

A little bump....

Next game due up for the Spurs...... UTAH JAZZ!

#1 and #2 teams (according to some powerranking) going at it early in the season.

Spurs may be Manu-less.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Really looking forward to this one, Jazz are down to earth after their two defeats but could bounce back strong with a win and tank confidence.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh. I really don't have the devotion/time to keep running this, so if anyone else wants to...yeah.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> <img src=http://www.nba.com/media/cavaliers/clesas_061103_005.jpg>


 Dunk of the year so far.......


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Just a little bump, okay a big one...

Spurs lost again tonight to the Wolves, I believe we are 1.5 games ahead of them now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Speaking of Spurs and Mavs, how do you like my signature?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

lol, I'd like to know what happen...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> lol, I'd like to know what happen...


A random Mdizz IM. If he knew your AIM you'd get them.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lmao, interesting. That was the only thing he said to you?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jet said:


> lmao, interesting. That was the only thing he said to you?


This instance. But he also IMed me with two different names and pretended to be American God, so not really :laugh:.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Actually, Mavs are division's defending champs*
> 
> You have to question the defensive commitment of this team right now. It makes you wonder if they have what it takes to win the division.
> 
> ...


Interesting what the Spurs are going through; it's awfully early though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


>


now thats just good old fashioned defense...Im sick of players complaiing about every ticky tack foul:curse:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Interesting what the Spurs are going through; it's awfully early though.


Knee-jerking over-reaction if you ask me.

The media in San Antonio don't have Cowboys' collapse to focus on, so they start bugging the only professional team they have.

Come on! It's only 2 losses! Dallas went through an 8 game losing streak for crying out loud.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> now thats just good old fashioned defense...Im sick of players complaiing about every ticky tack foul:curse:


I agree! The old school ballers would dust themselves off and continue!

By "old school," I meant something like this... :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AJz6Op1cBTQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AJz6Op1cBTQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I could watch that all day long.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

They are still the Spurs, nothing to worry about as a fan although they have not been great recently.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> They are still the Spurs, nothing to worry about as a fan although they have not been great recently.


Well, they've had their share of injuries and illnesses.

We have injuries on our team too, except we don't notice Stackhouse's absence because we are deeeeeeeep.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Talking about fights ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuQKHsJt0EI


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Talking about fights ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuQKHsJt0EI


Hmmm... why is Rodman always taking these cheap shots?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Another tough loss for the Spurs ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Another tough loss for the Spurs ...


I like to get a bearing on the Spurs when their "Rodeo" trip comes along. They look like they're struggling now, but even a dead snake has venom. :|


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the Spurs looked bad(and desperate) last night...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pop needs to figure out how to light a fire under these guys.


----------

